# Send a electronic item through courier from one city to other, one state to other



## arunks (Sep 25, 2007)

In India if someones wants to send one or more electronic item from one city to other , from one state to other then how can he or she send it. I mean is there any risk in sending it through courier and How is the octroi applicable on it?
But someone told me it is illegal to send these items through courier as taxes are different for every state. Is this true?

Share your views abt this..


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 26, 2007)

Send by courier
no problems till date, i always prefer DTDC anyday
the items can be delivered  within 2-3days at most


----------



## slugger (Sep 26, 2007)

acually it is illegal to send it across state w/o octroi 

but people send it, me included 

but just ensure that if u sendin it by courier, where u have topack it urself, put it in thermocol box with bubble wrap


----------



## arunks (Sep 26, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> acually it is illegal to send it across state w/o octroi
> 
> but people send it, me included
> 
> but just ensure that if u sendin it by courier, where u have topack it urself, put it in thermocol box with bubble wrap




what is bubble wrap and where can i get it and thermocol box ?


----------



## slugger (Sep 26, 2007)

these r bubble wrap 

*i4.photobucket.com/albums/y126/captain_mail/root/august/bubble_wrap.jpg

d air pockets basically protects the stuff inside by absorbing any ahock

well as 4 thermocol box, u shud get thermocol sheets in a stationary store


----------



## ashnik (Sep 26, 2007)

I did sent creative ep-630 earphones to delhi from mumbai through DTDC. But they told me that I can't send ne mobile phones.


----------



## arunks (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey so how can we send mobile phone via courier... Should i write "gift item" on the packet so as to save octrio etc...  SUggest a safe and easy way.. as i have sold a mobile phone to person and now how can i send it to him safely



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> these r bubble wrap
> 
> *i4.photobucket.com/albums/y126/captain_mail/root/august/bubble_wrap.jpg
> 
> ...



thanx.. ya i always use it when packaging but i didnt know that it is known as bubble wrap .


----------



## RCuber (Sep 26, 2007)

Offtopic: Pop some virtual bubble wrap


----------

